

Ask HN: Suggestions for summer Startup Accelerator Programs? - achalv

	5 of my friends and I are working on a project and we think that being a part of a startup accelerator program this summer would be really cool. Any suggestions for programs we should apply to? We're all freshmen in college studying CS.
======
canatan01
Well, Y Combinator of course :-) Depends on where in the USA you want to go.
There are many programs. Though I think for some you might be to late to apply
if you want to go in the summer.

